# Help guys and gals!!



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

I need a great book on how to grow everything from veggies to medicinal plants and fruit trees. And i want to be able to so all of this naturally. 
I am native american and i have alot of natural urges to grow and hunt lol so i really need some help if you all can


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome 
I can't recommend one particular book for all that info but others may be able to, there are even some authors on here. 
Your location will make a huge difference in how/what you grow and finding a comprehensive source of that knowledge in one book may not be the best bet. A huge number of the plants we grow at our place are native to the Americas, this can be a good place to start.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

zachG23 said:


> I need a great book on how to grow everything from veggies to medicinal plants and fruit trees.


If you could write one you could retire and live comfortably the rest of your life!

Agree with Cowboy, your location is important.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

My favorite is _Rodale's Garden Problem Solver_. Don't know of any single book that will do it all though.

Steve


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Besides book(s), perhaps there are others around you who can teach or mentor you? Those who already hunt and can take you along and teach you the skills. Those who already have successful gardens. Ask them. Offer to help them with their garden in return for some tips and pointers. Since they're in your area, assuming you're planning to stay there, their knowledge should be very location appropriate for you. Join up with local clubs or groups doing what you want to learn about.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Depending on your location, you can search for your local permaculture group or Master Gardeners extension center. Many of them have a demo garden and are willing to teach everything they know.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Since I am new to the area we live in and our cabin has the most sun of anyone on our side of the mountain everyone here is looking to me to see what will grow here. I am experimenting with what works and will grow here. So far 90% of everything I am growing likes it here.

As far as books... you are going to end up with lots of books rather than just one. No ONE book can give you all the info you need. Contact your local garden club for tips and plant ideas.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Grimm, I know this is off subject but every time I scroll down to read and I see your picture of Roo it makes me smile. She looks so happy. Reminds me of my little ones almost 30 years ago.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

zachG23 said:


> I need a great book on how to grow everything from veggies to medicinal plants and fruit trees. And i want to be able to so all of this naturally.
> I am native american and i have alot of natural urges to grow and hunt lol so i really need some help if you all can


If you are looking for a book ... then I would say ...

Carla Emery...

The Encyclopedia Of Country Living ...

Check you local library ...


----------

